# 41. Lev Grossman Discussion



## Philip Overby (Aug 27, 2014)

Number 41 is Lev Grossman, a writer who has been making waves as of late. I haven't read any of his work, but I hear that _The Magicians_ is like "Harry Potter for adults." Or something like that. Anyway, they're making his books into a TV series, so it's the latest to get that treatment. I'm interested to see how that turns out.

Anyone read Grossman's work?


----------



## Ruby (Aug 27, 2014)

Hi Philip,

Funnily enough, while I was doing the recent Campnano, a writer friend recommended I read lots of books in my genre, and Lev Grossman was on the list. I borrowed the Magician King from the library, not realising it's the second book in a series, so then I had to get The Magicians. I've been reading it for several weeks on and off, in between things like your 14 day writing challenge.
It's supposed to be like Narnia for adults. It's quite dark and started off very promisingly, but I'm finding the middle a bit tedious.
I'm just about to start reading part two. 

It's about an Academy of Magic but it's not like Harry Potter.

I'd be interested in seeing how it's adapted for a tv series.


----------



## Steerpike (Aug 27, 2014)

I liked The Magicians quite a bit. Worth checking out.


----------

